

ShowHN: My Weekend Project VStream - Your personal Streaming Server - Selfcommit
http://vstream.me/

======
Flam
While I like the idea of simplifying a streaming webserver installation for
people, I feel like there's a lot of work yet to be done. Firstly, the design
on your demo site is not really the greatest if you have a large library. You
need a way to filter (check listjs.com) and fix the Series->Overview height
problem (add a fixed height + vertical scrollbar in CSS). Lastly, there should
really be a couple quick lines on your homepage explaining what this is to the
average joe. "Vstream is a php framework for managing MP4's." What? Clear that
up, move it to the left, move the latest news to the right, add a video
introduction and tutorial, and you're almost there.

Keep it up. LL

~~~
Selfcommit
Thanks, that's the best feedback yet. I've been looking for a "search tool" as
well, I'll check out listjs

------
Selfcommit
It's a simple project- but I enjoyed building it. Check out a demo server at
www.ha-kn.com

------
mikeevans
Page is down already?

------
Selfcommit
It's working for me?

------
oddjobnick
awesome project gonna mess with it now aka bump

